# Need help finishing a tshirt design



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

This is a custom design I'm working on for a local bar, just feel like the design is missing something. I've got "artists block" I've stared at it so long I can't think of any good ideas. It took quite awhile to place all the text on the bottle, they're sorta picky which isn't a bad thing they just want a cool shirt to give to special customers who try 100 of their 100+ different whiskeys they sell. Customers get a card I believe and each time they try something new it gets swiped or punched once they try 100 whiskeys they get a free tshirt. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I started the art several weeks ago and then got too busy to work on it for awhile, now I'm at a point I need to get it finalized and printed on tshirts.


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Forgot to upload the jpegs. Here's some of the examples for back prints and left chest designs


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I've been dealing with the boss' daughter and she seems to be pretty happy with most things I've come up with, the Boss on the other hand likes the designs he just would prefer more basic professional looking text. They've Ok'ed the bottle design but we haven't nailed the text surrounding the bottle yet. I don't blame the owner for wanting his stuff to look professional, and if you saw his bar you could tell he wants everything very presentable I guess you could say. The place is brand new and he owns a few other bars in town. But this whiskeyta bar is really nice, inside and out the appearance is very classy for a bar.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

How about some inspiration.

Letterhead Fonts: Design Gallery


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow that's some really good artwork on that website, thanks for the link.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

I've got some good inspiration from designs I have seen on that sight. I also buy fonts there as you can see why.

Also Sean, if you are doing a lot of designs similar to the one you shared with us, I suggest you get this book. I think it is the best layout book on that type of sign/sign-inspired design and format.

http://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Lay...8&qid=1365043007&sr=1-24&keywords=sign+design


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sweet thanks! Ill look into it. Also want to look into why on earth tshirtforums administrators moved my thread. Seemed like I posted my question in the appropriate section of the forum. Oh well


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

Here is an idea, A bottle somewhere


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks that's not too bad, the left chest I think they want to keep pretty simple but I may throw something like that together to show my customer. Thanks for taking the time on that. I really feel like the back of the shirt needs something to make it look better, not sure what, because they would prefer to not cover up the bottle with anything, they want to be able to read all those different brands of whiskeys. I tried putting some wrought iron corners in the design, and tried decorative banner type stuff kinda placed around the bottle but nothing I've done yet has really pleased me. I'm sure we will get it figured out. I just thought maybe it needed new eyes looking at it for suggestions


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sometimes a design like this turns out looking better printed on a tshirt than it does on the computer screen, who knows.


----------



## Blackroot (Apr 21, 2010)

They feel "flat". Spice them up with some character. Most whiskey labels have an ol' timey feel to them. harnessing some of that feeling will help punch these to the next level. Maybe layout the text in a mock label, play with fonts more? Here is a quick google search for you.
whiskey labels - Google Search


----------



## BryanR (Dec 20, 2012)

Needs a shot glass ^_^ actually, the "100 Club" might look good on a shot glass like it was printed on one. That color shirt is perfect for a tonal design in the background. Not sure what but you do have a little too much space.


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I like all the ideas. I really like the shot glass idea, I could probably get them to order some printed shot glasses or whiskey glasses too using that idea.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

I realized that no matter how much the customer likes my design I am never satisfied myself. Anyone else have this problem? Here is some of my work. this is a ticket for a show not for a t shirt.


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm the same way, the ticket looks good to me.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

imprints1 said:


> I'm the same way, the ticket looks good to me.



Thanks! Sure it looks good , What would make it look great!? The never ending struggle of an artist.
Im a graphic designer of 10 years full abdobe photoshop knowledge from photoshop 6 to cs 6 and many other adobe products. 
Seems I always like someone elses work. Why is this?


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

haha your preaching to the choir I feel the same way. I've been told I'm too humble, or that I don't give myself enough credit. Maybe that's it, or maybe just the eagerness to get better, and knowing that it could be better. It boils down to the best work you can produce from the info your customer gives you and the amount of time your willing to put into it. But even if I put 8 hours into a piece of art I always feel like there's a better way or its missing something. Anyway my original post is all cleared up the customer chose a design and we will be printing it next week ill try and remember to post a pic of how it turns out.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

imprints1 said:


> Forgot to upload the jpegs. Here's some of the examples for back prints and left chest designs


Here is what I would do.


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I tried that, they wanted left chest, and wanted text with the bottle on the back. But I agree simplicity on the back would've looked better than the few different layouts I did


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Gotta satisfy the customer. That's all that matters. (unfortunately)


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

This isn't a question of artistry. The customer is always right; so they say, but we know better right?


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah I've printed some pretty terrible artwork because the customer just had to have the artwork their buddy did or they did themselves in Microsoft paint or worse drew it on a napkin


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I want to print one of these designs for myself, just for fun. Anyway, which of these designs would u print? Obviously I'm not mass producing these or trying to sell them because really who would buy them? Anyone who might want one could just print it themselves. Ill probably print the middle one since its more like an apple logo would look. They're all about simplicity in their logos anyway thought I'd get some input before I burn a screen tomorrow.


----------



## supergooch (Mar 12, 2013)

imprints1 said:


> I want to print one of these designs for myself, just for fun. Anyway, which of these designs would u print? Obviously I'm not mass producing these or trying to sell them because really who would buy them? Anyone who might want one could just print it themselves. Ill probably print the middle one since its more like an apple logo would look. They're all about simplicity in their logos anyway thought I'd get some input before I burn a screen tomorrow.


I like the first one. The ink splatter adds some interest and dimension. If you're going for the Apple feel, I'd use their font, too.

As far as your comment about anyone who would want one could print their own... Honestly, I'd rather buy it than make a one-off. Considering the price was reasonable.


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

What font does apple use. That's just calibri. Closed I could find without going through 1,000's of fonts


----------



## supergooch (Mar 12, 2013)

imprints1 said:


> What font does apple use. That's just calibri. Closed I could find without going through 1,000's of fonts


The sans serif they use for iPod/iPad, etc... is Myriad Pro Semibold


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks ill change the font tomorrow


----------



## supergooch (Mar 12, 2013)

imprints1 said:


> Thanks ill change the font tomorrow


Cool. Post a pic when you print them. I'd love to see how it turns out.


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Will do, thanks for the advise


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey , I like that third one with the Reg mark on top of the I. Very simple and nice. The best ones are the simple ones!


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

This is the one I did, it turned out good, could've been better but for single color print that was just thrown together it works. I only printed it 7" wide and it's still larger than I really wanted to print it. Oh well I made one for my dad (the owner of our shop) he will probably like it and wear it, and so will I


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Definitely the 1st.


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I didn't do the first one because I have a ton of shirts that have splatter prints, and if I figure I'm trying to mock apple I should keep it simple like they would.


----------



## supergooch (Mar 12, 2013)

I like the one you printed on second thought. The splatter is actually our worst nightmare! Ha! Also I would probably has it say iScreen with the squeegee. iPrint make more sense to me with the registration mark.


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I thought of iscreen but it didn't look appealing to me when I typed it up, and wouldn't make sense to most people who might ask, "what's that on your shirt?" What problems do you have doing splatter prints? Are you having issues washing images out or using a underbase? If your trying to print splatter prints with an underbase and registration is your issue, try using maxopaque inks and don't print an underbase. Or use discharge or some other water based ink maybe


----------



## supergooch (Mar 12, 2013)

I was just thinking if they don't know what a squeegee is, they're sure not going to understand what you mean by iPrint, so might as well go all in and have it be iScreen. Regardless, it's cool. Nice job.

I meant our worst nightmare as screen printers to have unintentional ink splatters on our shirts.


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, makes sense. I'm sure it will turn heads and get questions asking about the squeegee. 

Yeah unintentional ink splatter is a nightmare haha.


----------

